# GT: Knicks vs. Clippers (1/31)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Mon Jan 31, 2005
10:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Trevor Ariza/Kurt Thomas/Nazr Mohammed

<center>




































Rick Brunson/Quinton Ross/Bobby Simmons/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and i thought being a knicks fan was bad.... clippers fans must have it bad. i feel for you guys.

im still mad you guys cut Marcus Hatten though. you guys signed Rice and Polynice instead. dumb.

anyway, i wont make a prediction, cause i really dont know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> and i thought being a knicks fan was bad.... clippers fans must have it bad. i feel for you guys.
> 
> im still mad you guys cut Marcus Hatten though. you guys signed Rice and Polynice instead. dumb.
> ...


Besides a Clipper fan, Weasel is actually going to help out on the Knicks board. He's gonna do some light editting, and posting some news, and the game threads. He is doing an awesome job in the Clippers forum, so he is helping me out here.

Thanks Weasel.

Oh don't worry Penny, I'm not going nowhere. 

P.S. It's just a coincidence, he is doing this with the upcoming Clippers game.

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Besides a Clipper fan, Weasel is actually going to help out on the Knicks board. He's gonna do some light editting, and posting some news, and the game threads. He is doing an awesome job in the Clippers forum, so he is helping me out here.
> ...


welcome to the knicks board weasel! we all appreciate your contribution to the board.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

as a spokesperson for knick fans, i thank everyone for their contributions here. its needed. 

i used to post in the clippers forum a long time ago cause of hatten, whatever happened to that mod four season hustler?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> as a spokesperson for knick fans, i thank everyone for their contributions here. its needed.
> 
> i used to post in the clippers forum a long time ago cause of hatten, whatever happened to that mod four season hustler?


Oh man, the memories, I called him 4ish. He was/is awesome... not just as a mod, but as a person. Anyway, he had some personal situations in his life that ultimately made him way too busy to be a mod. I haven't seen him on AIM in the longest either, otherwise I would drop him a line.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks have came out hot in the beginning. Ariza looks good for a person who could have missed the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, that was some crazy shot by Crawford. :jawdrop:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Brewer is... well there is no nice way to put it. Any player on the bench should be ready to come in. How can you sit there with undone pants?

*Kaman needs to shave his head. He is going bald, long hair makes him look like an ***-clown.

*Wicked shot by Crawford.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

that was sportscenter top 10 material. but im not surprised by it.

knicks shot like 70 percent the first quarter. 

does staples center let guys pick a song to play after they score? i noticed that everytime the clips score, certain players get different songs. Rick Brunson had the fruitiest one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> does staples center let guys pick a song to play after they score? i noticed that everytime the clips score, certain players get different songs. Rick Brunson had the fruitiest one.


I don't think so, unless you have figured something out that I have never noticed.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

29-25 end of the first Nice game so far, fun game Elton Is killing out there Kaman in grabing nice O. Rebounds


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Is Livingston playing in the game? Or is he injured or anything? I havn't heard anything about him in a while.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That was some rainbow Crawford drained but he really needs to drive more.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah i noticed something. ive been watching some clips this year. whenever simmons scores they play the clipse. rick brunson had mike myers talking like austin powers. when brand scores they play nas. Kaman had some rock music.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The MSG announcers are horrible. "The Knicks have shown a great effort tonight". Where the damn play before there was no one that covered on Simmons?

Although tonight, there is something different than the Marbury that played vs. the Pistons in the previous game.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

compared to their usual effort, id say its great.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marbury is looking very good. Knicks are shooting close to 62%! Seems like both teams are doing good offensively but defensively it isn't very pretty.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Is Livingston playing in the game? Or is he injured or anything?


Yes he es injuried I heard he will back around mid Feb


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

What wrong with Elton's Rebounds he's on his way to career low


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Watching Marbury and Brand just go has made this game actually pretty fun to watch. That pass over the head by Jaric was something. 

*The tap by Kaman that almost went in... HAHA...

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is a shooting-fest!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Wow Brand sprinting down the floor, who in their right mind would get in his way? Well... Ariza did.

*Ariza is really exciting. His slash to the basket drawing the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 3 at the end of the 3rd quarter.
Should be a great finish.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow those turn overs are really killing the Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Big 3 by Crawford to end a 4 minute draught. Big O rebound by Kaman, then Jaric blows a layup, fast break layup for Crawford and the Knicks are down only 1. 2 minutes to go.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

offensive rebounds cost us the game. Nazr mohamed doesnt know how to box out. hes prettttty dumb.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*17 O rebounds for the Clippers

* 15 TO (+6) for the Knicks

It's shocking the Knicks are still in this one, their ball down 3, 20 to play.

On another note, Kurt Thomas has played a pretty good game.

11 points, 14 boards.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury came out pretty fired after the TO, maybe if he had showed the same fire during the 4th the score would be a little different.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

losses really dont bother me.

only the knicks can shoot 52 percent on the road and still lose. 

were on pace for 33 wins and a lottery pick.

i think the nets have passed us now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Very good game.
Close all the way. A couple fortunate breaks happened for the Clippers and they pulled away towards the end.


----------



## JoeT020 (Jan 24, 2005)

Our boxing out, or lack thereof, is downright atrocious. It's such a basic skill. I don't understand what it preventing us from doing it consistently.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this was actually the worst january in team history. 

let the tanking begin! the road trip gets tougher.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Knicks Hit Another Bump, and the Trip Has Barely Begun


----------

